# ear lobe piercing repair codes



## mracioppi (May 2, 2012)

Has anyone ever coded a procedure to close an ear lobe piercing, where the pt uses those big holes? I can't find an ICD 9 or procedure code, please help!


----------



## FTessaBartels (May 3, 2012)

*Cosmetic surgery*

The process of putting every larger items in the ear to stretch the ear lobe is called "gauging up."

Repair of this "self-inflicted" aberration is considered cosmetic surgery.  We use 69399, title it "repair of gauging up" and require payment in full in advance of surgery (to include anesthesia, surgeon and facility fee).

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

